# My cell phone buyer lowered his price a bit.



## user 12009 (Jan 31, 2013)

My cell phone buyer lowered his price a bit, but i can not pay less for my phones. I pay 50¢ ea and I averaged getting $1.00 each from my buyer. 

So I am experimenting selling on feeBay. I have an opening bid request of $1.50 ea. 55 phones for $82.50 and I am giving "free" shipping. That extra 50¢ each will cover all the fees and priority mail. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130843519553&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

I only want to make about the same as I made before. But selling 10 lbs at a time is a lot of extra work. Right now I have 800 - 1000 phones in my shed stinking up the place.


----------



## masonwebb (Mar 23, 2013)

That's a pretty fair price, cell phones seem like they would be harder to come by for the average person! A cell phone contains around 5$ worth of gold correct?


----------



## skippy (Mar 23, 2013)

As I recall the number was less than half of that.



masonwebb said:


> That's a pretty fair price, cell phones seem like they would be harder to come by for the average person! A cell phone contains around 5$ worth of gold correct?


----------

